# Curado 200E7 cleaning



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I have the pics on diassembling and cleaning thoroughly the old green CU 200b. Is the diassemly of the 200E7 pretty much the same? thanks


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Go to Google and look up Cleaning Shimano 200 E7. It will provide you with a Shimano video showing how to completely disassemble and clean and reassemble the reel.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

THANKS.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The E7 is actually very close to the older CU200b's. Only difference is that it has a pinion bearing vs the shaft support bearing that the older 200B's have. Compared to the D series. The E series is easier to work on. My .02 There is also a clutch pawl that the older B's dont have. It sits right behind the main gear on the key ratchet. Take your time and lay everything out in order and you'll be fine brotha. If you try and take that drag washer out be careful. sometimes they can stick ( corrode) into that main gear. If it doesnt come up easily at first sit it in a small bowl of CLR for a couple of hours. helps loosen it from the gear. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Different*

Good advice cause the "super free" really changes things.My advice to anyone unshure of what there doing.Do like you ask and or get a breakdown drawing of that exact model or have another reel just like it so you can refer to it . If you can't do above make your own drawing as you take it apart and or use your cell phone for photos of take down.I always laughed about who needs a camera on cell phone ,Its pretty handy i use it lots on auto repair /lawn mower /etc...CVA34


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I did this maintenance article for a friends website here in CA. This is for the 200B model:

http://www.calfishing.com/freshwater/shimano_curado_maintenance_guide.html


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes sir, I copied it and put it in a folder. Put together a tool kit after my 2 older curados took a heck of a dunking. I will have it with me when I head to the coast for a week on saturday.


Bantam1 said:


> I did this maintenance article for a friends website here in CA. This is for the 200B model:
> 
> http://www.calfishing.com/freshwater/shimano_curado_maintenance_guide.html


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have some type of clicking noise on the handle side of my 200 E7 when I reel on it.
Anyone have an ideal whats makeing it make that noise


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

natureboy3002 said:


> I have some type of clicking noise on the handle side of my 200 E7 when I reel on it.
> Anyone have an ideal whats makeing it make that noise


 A worn out anti-reverse assist pawl will cause this type of clicking when reeling.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree. Check the assist stopper pawl. The ears could be bent out slightly and causing it to make noise.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I was trying to disassemble my 200E7 for cleaning (accidentially dunked it). One of the screws was real hard, wouldn't come out. Boogered it up pretty good on the head trying. I was using a very small screwdriver set that I always use.

Any suggestions? The other 2 screws were also pretty hard but I managed to free those.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

TheGoose said:


> I was trying to disassemble my 200E7 for cleaning (accidentially dunked it). One of the screws was real hard, wouldn't come out. Boogered it up pretty good on the head trying. I was using a very small screwdriver set that I always use.
> 
> Any suggestions? The other 2 screws were also pretty hard but I managed to free those.


 Use as wide a flat head as you can. Hold pressure and turn. Sometimes those screws get corrosion inside there and it can be difficult. Longer the handle the better the torque.
Dip


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> Use as wide a flat head as you can. Hold pressure and turn. Sometimes those screws get corrosion inside there and it can be difficult. Longer the handle the better the torque.
> Dip


Actually I would think the larger the handle diameter the greater the torque.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

thats what i meant..lol bigger scewdriver bigger handle!


----------

